# Is anyone interested in slim drip trays?



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey Coffee Forums.

Just a thread to ask if anyone had interest in some slim drip trays for the Gaggia Classic - I made one for myself (I just bought some Acaia Pearl scales), and needed some extra room. I've attached a picture, for reference - the original is ~50mm high, this is just 15mm - it also allows you to re-use the grill which comes with the original. I can upload more photos and/or create a for sale thread if there is interest. Any questions - just ask


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice idea. What are these made of?


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

I made this out of PLA (3D printed with my printer)


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd be interested


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah, I'd be interested. This would make my process easier.


----------



## Mocochoco (Dec 26, 2016)

I'd be interested too. Would be good to have on backup for certain cups at the very least.


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for the kind responses. I'm assuming everyone would want them in black? I'll order some black PLA and then create a for sale thread. Any questions please just ask .


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

hi tcw, I may be interesting in something a bit more special, but if you could let me know (PM) some details on the material you have access too or can print with, plus the 3d printer you have I will check if it would do a job (BTW. this is about a tray mod for weight based shots so need to modify a bit more to include ability to connect to my controller).


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

How much are you planning to charge for them?


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

shannigan said:


> How much are you planning to charge for them?


I'm not sure right now to be honest. I imagine somewhere around the £10 mark (posted) - do people think that's fair? I'm not looking to make a huge profit, though the little I do make will be used to first donate to the forum and then maybe a few upgrades for the printer.


----------



## Mono749 (Feb 10, 2017)

i could be interested


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

tcw said:


> I'm not sure right now to be honest. I imagine somewhere around the £10 mark (posted) - do people think that's fair? I'm not looking to make a huge profit, though the little I do make will be used to first donate to the forum and then maybe a few upgrades for the printer.


Seems entirely reasonable. Look forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

I've created a for sale thread here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36568 incase anyone is interested.


----------



## SpringDrip (Sep 5, 2018)

tcw said:


> I've created a for sale thread here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36568 incase anyone is interested.


Hi, do you have an email/ phone number as I am interested but cannot view the message thread.

Thanks!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

SpringDrip said:


> Hi, do you have an email/ phone number as I am interested but cannot view the message thread.
> 
> Thanks!


That would be against forum rules unfortunately. There's a sticky in the for section that's well worth reading before buying or selling.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi are you still making these


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

If you're still making these, I'd be interested, thanks.


----------



## mvogler (Mar 2, 2019)

Are you willing to ship internationally? I need more space to fit a scale


----------



## lukasos (Jun 9, 2020)

very Interested in this one.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

SpringDrip said:


> Hi, do you have an email/ phone number as I am interested but cannot view the message thread.
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50671-25mm-slim-gaggia-drip-trays/?do=embed

Try this👍


----------



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

Just got my low profile drip tray from Shades of Coffee I have to say 10/10 looks great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

Timmyboy said:


> Just got my low profile drip tray from Shades of Coffee I have to say 10/10 looks great
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice! It's also on my to-get list but my wallet is currently suffering quite a bit.


----------

